# My baby 'tiels :D



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey everyone. I didn't make a breeding journal on these guys, but thought I would share pics of them. I was worried that the parents were leaving the babies, but they are still taking care of them. Just taking some time eating and playing around the cage. Babies are doing great. They laid four eggs, 3 survived. So far the oldest is 11 days old, then 10 days old, then 6 days. The two older ones are getting pin feathers. The oldest has got quite a set of lungs on him. Very very very loud when I open the nest box to check in on them. Saw them already trying to flap their wins while in the nest box.  That was fun to watch. Can't wait until they start getting bigger. Sorry the pictures are blurry. They were taken with my phone. The first pic is them all together. Then the oldest one crying, then the second oldest yawning, then the youngest who wouldn't stop moving around.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww what sweet little babies  Keep up with the pic's we would love to see them grow


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

They look wonderful. How nice to have babies! More pics in a few days?


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww! What are their parents? What kind of mutations are you expecting out of these little guys? I can't wait til my babies hatch! How sweet!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh so sweet. You're lucky to be able to see them grow up.


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. I will post some more pics soon. From what I can see, both the parents mutation are normal grays with the dad possibly split to pied because he has a white patch behind his crest. I don't know anything about their parent's or where they came from so I'm guessing I'll have normal grays, normal grays split to pied, maybe pied. Not really sure what I'll get.


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Just thought I would update on my babies. So I've been hand feeding them since yesterday. The parents did end up abandoning them somewhat so I've taken over. It's very weird though because the female and male will go and sit on the perch outside the nest box. They will go in but maybe once a day. They are both actually in there now, but they don't feed the babies at all. I'm thinking I'm going to probably separate them or take the nestbox out because now Rafiki the male is singing to Nala and they are always together. Haven't seen any signs of mating, but I'm thinking that's the reasoning for them still going in the nestbox to get ready for another clutch which is not going to happen anytime soon. I was very scared at first to feed the smallest of the 3 because its soooo small, but I have been able to feed it and they are all doing great. Yesterday they didn't go in the box at all and the babies just kept crying. I'll take some pictures later when I feed them again. Now the second one has opened his eyes too. I'll be back to update later.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww it sounds like you are in the same boat as me, hand feeding wise. My first chick hatched a little while ago and I was scared out of my mind because it is so tiny! It is smaller than the end of my thumb! But I managed to get some fluids down it and now it is sleeping. I'm awaiting my second baby now! I can't wait til I get them big enough to start standing up on their own and begging! My little chick seems so fragile right now!


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

So, I've decided my birds are crazy. They did abandon the nest box, but only for about a day and a half then they started going back and feeding the babies. So now I've gone back to just assist feeding them and keeping an eye on the parents to see what they are going to do. Anyways I got some more pictures. Hope you guys like them. The first few pictures are the cockatiels and then the last one is the 'tiels with my parakeets too. One of the parakeets has splayed legs so you can see the splint in the pictures.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww they are adorable! I can't wait til mine get this big! How old are they now?


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Soooooooooo adorably cute !


----------



## Nicky (Jul 3, 2008)

awww they so cute


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. The cockatiels are now 16 days, 15 days, and 11 days. They are doing great. The youngest is starting to open his eyes a little. Can't wait until their feathers start coming in. I'll have some more pictures soon.

Edit: Just checked on babies. The oldest one's feathers are starting to come out.


----------

